# Crazy Crazy Music



## Garbz (Jul 28, 2007)

Every so often I come across something strange. Last night at the local strange side of town I saw Atsuhiro Ito playing a fluro tube. Yes the fluro tube was as much an instrument as a lighting spectacle. It was somehow plugged into a huge amp and it sounded a lot like a Hummer running into a HV power distribution station.

1






2





The friend who told me about this played for SugarLogic. The gig was also incredible. Tested the limits of the camera too. There's nothing like ISO3200 f/1.8 and 1/20th without a tripod to get your base exposure. The entire gig was lit by 2 fluro bulbs... in the next room over. I have a new found respect for neat-image.

3





4





5





6


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 28, 2007)

Well. WOW!
Coolest.
1600 ISO is the highest I can go to with my camera and I have made use of it last weekend a lot, when night begin to fall over the folklore festival stage, and also I had to make use of NeatImage to "clean up" afterwards.

But 3200 ISO! :shock:
Wow.

That first photo is really spectacular! I like it a lot.
As much as No. .... -eh? No numbers?
The bass player!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey those are neat.  I like the one with the two sax players a lot.  Neat job.  I think these are excellent especially since the lighting was so tricky!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 29, 2007)

There we go numbers are in. Yeah this is the first time I have also pushed my camera as high as it will go. Needless to say at full size they are not the least bit sharp after that amount of noise reduction.

JimmyJaceyMom I like the saxophone players photo a lot too, I don't know why but most of my friends also tend towards the photo of the bass player. Just goes to show people's personal preference.

It's a pity I didn't get the entire band in. The bottom photo is missing a guitarist, the bass player, and two drummers. If they get another bass player they can call themselves "two for the price of one"


----------

